# Compaq Presario CQ56 is connected to network, but has 'no internet access'



## lize182 (Sep 30, 2011)

My compaq presario cq56 laptop has been connected, via wireless, to our home broadband network for ages, but suddenly it's not working. A yellow triangle with an exclamation mark has appeared over the bars of the internet symbol in the system tray, and it tells me it's connected, but that there's no internet access.
All the other computers on the network are fine (one laptop, connected wirelessly,. and a desktop connected via cable). I have called TalkTalk and they have checked the connection, concluding that its fine. I have also been in contact with the manufacturer of our router (Belkin). After changing lots of settings around, they told me it must be an issue with the network adapter (?) on my laptop. I can't actually find any support from Compaq/HP themselves. Please help!!


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

Look under device manager to see if there's any yellow exclamation marks. 
From the command prompt run ipconfig /all then post results.


----------



## lize182 (Sep 30, 2011)

No yellow exclamation marks in device manager...


C:\Users\Liz>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Liz-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-88-85-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-88-85-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1942:9578:6e46:5285%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 September 2011 10:29:18
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 November 2147 17:50:47
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 320628125
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FC-02-17-64-31-50-62-35-FF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-31-50-62-35-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CF43E3D-1F03-446F-A01C-BC6C92C2BF9B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Liz>ipconfig /all


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Open CMD again (As Administrator) 


```
Ipconfig /release
Ipconfig /renew
Ipconfig /flushdns
```
Wait a minute or two.

then type in


```
ping www.yahoo.com
```
see if there is positive results.


If this does not solve the issue you might have a static ip configuration installed through Windows.


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, you could also try this free tool from rizonesoft Rizonesoft Complete Internet Repair | Rizonesoft just run the software, try selecting the first top 4 boxes and click go, restart your laptop once finished and see if it fixes your problem.

if not you could try setting static dns servers in your wireless network connection, try 8.8.8.8 for primary and 8.8.4.4 for secondary - these are googles dns settings.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Default Gateway is your Router. Unplug the power plug to the Modem and the Router. Plug the power into just the Modem (unless you have a modem/router combo) When all the lights come up, plug in the power to the Router (unless combo of course) 
Now Go to Start/Search and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Search and type *CMD* and press enter. IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again. If you still cannot connect please include the text output of your* ipconfig /all* in your next post


----------

